# Lightroom CC Library - Change Location



## Ian Consterdine (Jun 20, 2018)

I use Lr Classic for all my main work to keep the folder structure, but I've downloaded Lr CC as I sync collections to use my Portfolio website, and whilst I have the Mobile versions, sometimes its easier to manage the collections with CC when I'm using the Mac.

I want to change the location of the Lightroom Library.lrlibrary file to _User/[username]/Pictures/Lightroom_ with my other Lightroom Library files on my Mac, however I cant find how to do it. I tried moving it, then opening it,  but CC then creates a new file in the original location, _User/[username]/Pictures_. 
I even tried the preferences to change the location, which hasn't been successful.
Ive searched the forum for a solution, and consulted Victoria's 'Bible' but cant seem to find one. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 20, 2018)

You can't change it, it's a fixed determined location. It may be possible to fool it using an alias or symbolic link, but I haven't tried it so can't guarantee it would work.


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks Jim, I thought as much when it kept recreating the file where I didn't want it. .


----------

